# Custom Tournament Shirts



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greeting All,

Does anyone know where I can get custom made tournament shirts locally. I live in stark county. I tried a couple local sports shops that make custom t-shirts and stuff but they couldnt do anything.

Jim


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

is there a reason why you want local?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we have talk before at giant eagle last winter about your youth tour,so first how many shirts and do you want the kind we were with ranger boat sponser,and nameson the front and the sponcers on the back or are you talking t,shirts with name,i have a lady in akron that does all are work and she even made new covers for my bass boat seats she works for the post office and has every thing to sew and embord,but you need to get back on what kind of shirts first,you can even goto gander mountain ang get them shirts that have the netting in the back there columbia or quest,to look for regular tourn,shirts there big bucks,let me know will see what i can do for you,markfish


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You looking for embroidered or screened? If he's still doing them, shoot bttmline a PM. He did our OGF staff tourney shirts years ago (embroidered), and did a GREAT job. He's local to Ohio (SE)


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Markfish,

I have a couple Skeeter Shirts that I wear to different kids events that I paided a pretty penny for ($75+). As for the Tournament Shirts I am looking for, I looked at the shirts you refered to at Gander Mountain. They weren't exactly what I was looking for. I am trying to locate the same type of tournament shirts that Skeeter and Ranger both have. I need find them in 2 tone colors. I was going to order the new Skeeter shirts to use however we decided to wait and just add our own sponsors as they come along. Skeeter has been really good to me about helping out with product for different kids events and if they want to jump onboard with this tour than we will go that route, But nothing has been confirmed yet. Like I said I am trying to locate some tournament shirts to get embroidered. Color options we are looking for are Black/Yellow or Blue/White. As for the number of shirts, We would need 3 for now.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I also forgot to add we are looking at jerseys too. seems to be some intrest in them also.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well if you find the kind your looking for and they need to be emborded let me know ,mabey check on e,bay or the brand you got see if they sell just the shirts


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://g2gemini.com/fishing/


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> http://g2gemini.com/fishing/


Gemini is expensive, but the work, quality and durablity are awesome. Also, they have most logos so the set up fee is normally smaller, which offsets the costs.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

They have new price point setup designs- low end stuff at $23 cant be beat


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

anybody do the sublimated jersey's local? 

There's a lady in Canal Fulton - right by the Thai restaurant that embroidered a couple of tourney shirts for me.........but I'd love to get a couple of the sublimated ones.


----------

